# Unusual baby names



## Oklahoma Mama (Feb 12, 2003)

What are some unusual baby names that you like?

How about these?

Cairo
Kenyon
Azuza
Adoniram (my dh's idea)


----------



## Mama2PudgyBunns (Mar 28, 2003)

Adoniram isn't bad. Adoniram Judson was an amazing man, but probably unknown to most folks.

The other names don't do anything for me though.

Good luck!


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

I like Cairo.









I also like Orion.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

I always thought if I had twin girls I'd name them Henna and Amaranth (of course then they would spend the rest of their lives explaining to people that it's Henna, not Hannah, and Ama, not Anna.) But I didn't have twins, and my one girl just didn't fit either name. And my husband didn't like either name, either. So she's Delia, a little old fashioned but not really unusual.

Jen


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

my daughter's name is Shoshanna.
i like unusual names, definitely not a top 100 kind of person, hell, i don't want it if it's in the top 1000!









there's a girl's name i really like: Fionnula, there's probably other spellings, but that's the one i like and would use should we ever have another child, and it be a girl.

my husband is lobbying to name a future son Constantine Augustus. i'm vetoing.


----------



## LeShea (Aug 20, 2002)

I like my name a lot and actually gave it to my dd....she is Sarah LeShea (rhymes with OK)


----------



## thejmeister (May 5, 2003)

If I habe twin boys (not likely), I'd love to name them Kai and Keanu. Those names are just so cool. I also love the name Miah.

I tend to prefer more traditional girls' names (i.e. Emma, Grace, Ava, Isabel). At least they're not too trad.


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

My dd's name is Tsifira, which seems to be fairly unusual. I actually found it in a baby naming book, though


----------



## Indigo73 (Aug 2, 2002)

My ds's name is Ryne.

Cuz my hubby and mom kept fighting over Bryan or Ryan so I said fine it's Ryne. Now he's named after 2 baseball players. LOL


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

Our 1st ds is Mercury.. Not even listed on the top 1000 for the last 10 years...

Our second is Xavier.. and the one due in July is Liam.. Our names get more common the more kids we have it seems!!!

Warm Squishy Feelings...

Dyan...










P.s... I like
Cairo

Warm Squishies again...

Dyan


----------



## girlzmommy00 (May 15, 2003)

I like Azuza. I know someone whose daughter is Azara. I also know an Emaryn and Salem.
My older 2 girls have names that are pretty common, which I actually had no clue when we named them. I've just loved the name Lauren for years, and Alyssa as well. Lily's a little less common than her sisters names but still a top 100 name







I like less common names but DH likes more common. His top pick for Lily was really Emily. A great name but also very common.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I think Cairo is cool.

Cole has an unusual name - it's really Coltrane.


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

Ds' name is Canyon, which we don't hear very often.









We were also stuck on the name Helix for awhile (Dh and I are both scientists).

For girls we considered Juniper, Ember, Aurora and Sequoia. Though none of them quite fit for dd.


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

When searching for our baby's name we looked to my husband's origins - being egyptian and arab.

For our girl born in Dec 2002, we chose aya (pronouced eye-ya) which means gift from god. I really enjoyed researching all of the names of arabic origin. Some of them sound so cool and really really they have some of the most beautiful meanings. For a boy I was thinking Nabeh - which means genius. Another on our list for a girl was Farah - which means joy.

You can do a search on almost any engine and turn up good sites. Don't shy away if a link says muslim names - that is more or less just another way of saying arab names.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Where did 'Azuza' come from- are you thinking 'Azusa', like one of the current crop of location-names?

While I wouldn't go so far as Sweden and outlaw really unusual names, it does bring to mind all those hippie-kids like Zowie Bowie and Free (Carradine, wasn't it?) who changed their names to more 'normal' ones... I am of mixed feelings. An ususual but attractive name can be cutting edge, and start a trend (OT-believe it or not, my 25th place 'Sam' had people around here going '*Sam*? How- different.'), but as much as I would've gotten to enjoy getting totally creative, I was concerned that the name #1) fit the child, & #2) be ok to live with. I save my naming acts of superlative creation for fiction, & video game characters, lol.

PS Cloverleaf, I like 'Helix'! And the unusual names y'all mentioned- 'Coltrane', 'Aya', 'Cairo' etc are all pretty cool & I can't imagine causing any kid anything but joy. But y'all know what I'm talkin' about. If you send your kid to public school (I don't, hehe, so I guess I could've gotten freaky!), there is some responsibilty (#1, to teach kids not to make fun of other kids' names, of course, but we can't police every kid) to 'fit in'.

Suse

Suse


----------



## vwmama (May 2, 2003)

My name is Astrid and my entire life it just confused people and made it easily forgotton. It is an very old fashioned norweigen name like Mary. I chose to name my kids something easier to remember as I changed schools a lot and with a different name it was harder for people to remember. One jr. high school teacher told the class she thought she was saying a "bad word" when she said my name... Get a grip lady!!!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I think Astrid is a beautiful name.

Suseyblue - That was a consideration for us. So Cole's name is really Robert Coltrane K____ . If he wants to go by Robert later on, he can - although I hope he likes R. Coltrane. And "Cole" as a nickname is pretty common too. He has a variety of names to choose from, LOL!

Here is another thing I like about using his middle name: the idea of a real or secret name, that only close family or friends know - it means something, to know something's "real" name. So, while the world will know him as Cole, only a select few will know his real name, and that is a powerful thing, in my opinion.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

I LOVE the name Cairo.


----------



## TreeMom (May 25, 2003)

Hi! Wow, there are a lot of neat names on this thread. My son has a pretty unusual name (Keiran) too. I am having such a hard time thinking of a name for my next baby. Do any of you know of any good websites for unique names?


----------



## Ruth (Nov 19, 2001)

What great names!

I also like Eliana which means God Answered Me, Amare which means love, Balam which means jaguar, Shiralee which means A Song for Me.

I found my baby's name, Maya Quetzali, in a book called "Exotic Names" (dedicated to all the Indians of the Americas being exterminated, thier spirit and fate at one with the natural world & to those who gave me the inspiration for this book and all the amazing children being born into the world now, needing names to help them with the future."

Quetzali means "beatufil feathers of Quetzal." Quetzal is a magnificant sacred Central American bird known for its beatiful feathers and for the nightly display where they all return to the jungle and as they do so they make the sky a beatiful green. Quetzacoatl was the good god, god of light, goodness, and all beneficial things.

Maya means Illusion. The Material Universe. Magic. But we named her after the Mayan people. The civilatgion was a vast empire of hundreds of towns and numerous cities of stone and pyramid temples. They are known for their sophisticatd culture, their astronomy, their books, their monuments, pyramids and pyramid bases, and elaborate architecture adorned with carvings and hieroglyphics.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by EmmalinesMom_
*

I also like Orion.*
Me too! :LOL Other boy names we liked (or at least I liked) was:
D'artagnan
Griffin
Athos
Skye

And when/if we have a girl her name will be Aurora Star.
Other girl names on my list:
Kyleigh (not too 'different' but I like the spelling)
Marissa
Willow
Kaliska
Anastasia
Guinevere
Jessamine
Carina
Lorelei

Now I'm giving all my names away! :LOL But it'll be awhile before we have the opportunity to even think about girl names (if we have any girls! I've got 5 brothers and Dh has 2 and 1 sister)


----------



## birthinglau (Sep 30, 2002)

our dd's first name(s) are common as an endearment, but not as a name: sweet pea.

we have gotten some weird looks, but many people seem to understand when they meet her, and far more people seem to like it than we expected. maybe we'll start a trend of non-traditional plant and flower names, though I've already heard of some others, like trillium.

her middle name is tullia, which means peace. she was born the sunday after the current war in iraq started. I always wanted to name a daughter talulah, and my dh didn't, so this was a great compromise.

I don't think we have any obligation to choose normal names to make it easier for others, but I would support my children in choosing their own names, and legally changing them, if that is what they wanted. who knows, they might not choose normal names either.

-Lau


----------



## Oklahoma Mama (Feb 12, 2003)

Azuza comes from the Pentecostal Azuza Street Revival that took place in 1906 in Los Angeles. We were thinking of the name Suzannah and we thought of Azuza.

So do you think Cairo is a girl's name or a boy's name?


----------



## thejmeister (May 5, 2003)

I definitely see Cairo as more of a boy name- I don't know, it just seems to have a masculine twinge (a new word!







) to it.


----------



## MuttiLiLi (Mar 20, 2002)

Being that I grew up and continue to live in a very creative community, different names have always been a way around here. I recall a few Rainbow, Cloud, Zeynep, Djuna, Reed, Lah, Lazlo, Atilla, Zoltan, Sunshine, Star, Satya just to name a few.


----------



## Mothernature (Jun 10, 2002)

We named dd Zen. I always though she could go by her more glamourous middle name and use Zen as her last name if she ever became famous. I can see it in lights: *Vivian Zen*

I like Cairo too. I would really like to find a good C name for a boy, in case we have a boy next. It would make a funny play on our last name. We were thinking of naming dd Calvin if she had been a boy. It isn't unusual, but it isn't common either.

Odessy is a pretty cool name. We thought that would be fitting for a child born in 2001.

I like Hatha for a girl, but I think someone mentioned that it may get confused with Hannah. I also like Dharma, but I think it's gonna take a few generations, like Lucy for the the series to wear off before it can be used.


----------



## mags&jordy (Jan 8, 2003)

vwmama...Don't anyone know of Astrid Lingren who wrote "children of Bullerbyn"?
That was a classic of my childhood!!!

My full name is Magdallen and I think I like it, but has always gone as Maggie as it was shorter.


----------



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi--

Mamma 2pudgy bunns --I know about Adoniram Judson--I was the president of the Ann Judson society in college







I really enjoyed learning about them.

Well, my name is Malissa--very common but not spelled that way.

I have an uncle named Justice--which was his mom's maiden name.

My son is named Philemon--it's pronounce Figh (high)--lee--mon (as in Monday) it is a book of the Bible and Philemon means "a Kiss".

We had neigbors with a little girl named Pachulie Flower.

I have a nephew with a daughter named Triona--Try--oh--na

His name is Troy and hers is Trina so they mixed it--but then they named their other children "normal" names--I don't think that's fair actually--if you're going with uncommon names all the kids should get something uncommon.
For example if we have another child we won't name him John cause that's not fair to give Philemon an uncommon name and then a very common name to the others.
Don't know if I"m making sense here--but all my siblings got a Bible name and I didn't and I always felt left out about that.

Astrid is very pretty--Astrid Lindgren wrote Pippy Longstocking--I'm not sure about the other book

Malissa


----------



## Alexander (Nov 22, 2001)

DD1 Elentari

DD2 Galadriel

Both named 4b LotR came out. B4, nobody had a clue. Now it is better recognised.

a


----------



## lilirose (Feb 19, 2003)

sorry, having to remove all posts with personal info due to an online stalker.


----------



## blessedmomof3 (May 16, 2003)

I don't really have any b/c dh's name is spelled different so he won't let me name our dc w/ unique names. LOL

I just wanted to post to OK Mama and say "HI!". I'm also in the Tulsa area!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I guess my signiture line says it all!


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

vwmama, Astrid was one of the names I wanted to name dc#2 if he had been a girl. I've always liked it.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

I seem to mostly like classic names, Grace, Lily, Emmaline, Archie, Garrett, Gresham, Annika, Madeleine, Magdalene.. but I also like Serenity, Trinity, and Jubilee.

However... I have a friend with children (2 boys and a girl) named Exclamation Mark, Theomatic, and Mirth Yougen.

And these names were in a recent issue of Above Rubies magazine. I like a lot of the boys names!

Tiveria
Jireh
Arrow
Zadok
Sharar
Crusoe
Oliver
Serene
Cedar
Arden
Chalice
Rocklyn
Noble
Meadow


----------



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

Oops I forgot when I was reading over ging ging's list I remember 2 of my nephews

Noble
Thorston

Malissa


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Ah, OK Mama, I used to go to Hope St. ('Jesus Saves' sign, remember, Angelenos?)- I know what you're talkin' about (ps it is 'Azusa').

Sweden just stopped a couple from naming a kid 'Superman'. And in Korea, a couple named their baby 'Saddam Ding Sars', I believe (might be off on the middle name







I remember the others)- 'to commemorate the year in which he was born'. So, you do see my point?

'Sweet Pea' is beautiful, Lau. (and I was not thinking of making it easier for others, just the kids themselves.)

PPS I really liked the name 'Kefira', hebrew for 'lioness', but as we had boys, it didn't come up. (And I already used it for a buttkickin' videogame character, lol.) But it's pretty, no?

Suse


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Suse I just had to comment on your sig:

Quote:

"Tastes like burning." Ralph Wiggum
It made me laugh







My favorite Ralph quote is "I look like cable tv!"

And I guess Orion must be the wildest name ever considering my MIL's reaction! :LOL


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by suseyblue_
*PPS I really liked the name 'Kefira', hebrew for 'lioness', but as we had boys, it didn't come up. (And I already used it for a buttkickin' videogame character, lol.) But it's pretty, no?
*
Unfortunelately, it sounds the same as the word for "heresy". The more common names that mean "lioness" are Lavia or Ariella (lion of G-d).


----------



## bloodrayne (Mar 5, 2003)

My name is Rhiannon. It is getting to be more and more common.

We named our DS Ozaiis. DH really wanted Osiris, but I didn't like the way it sounded with our last name. So we made up Ozaiis, Ozzy for short.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

I also like Machaira (I think, ma KIY ruh). Its Greek for short sword or something similar.

Machaiah (ma KIY uh) was a male character in the Bible, but I have heard this name twice for a girl.

I like both of these because Mackay (muh KIY) is a family name of mine


----------



## bonbon mama (May 16, 2003)

I had to smile when I read the post about the husband vetoing Constantine...one of my brothers is named Dominic Augustine and he does just fine! My parents also have an Angelica Immaculata (immaculate angel) and a Nathan Lamont and a Gloria Seraphina (from the biblical seraphim and cherubim). My favorite name chosen by my parents is Emeric.

I am not sure how I got Bonnie...

Mine are Elise (AY-lees) and Sebastian


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks, Chava- another reason we didn't use it, my dh wasn't encouraged to go to Hebrew school (and now regrets it.) Darn baby name books! Well, it was a *fine* name for a videogame character! Heresy indeed!

Lisa Lynn, your mil is indeed insane, & 'Orion' is not that unusual







(Your sil may not be far off in predicting 'Ryan' tho'.) And thanks- always good to run into another Ralph Wiggum fan (You are the only person to ever comment on my sig line







it took Ralph Wiggum to do it!)

Suse


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by suseyblue_
*Lisa Lynn, your mil is indeed insane, & 'Orion' is not that unusual







(Your sil may not be far off in predicting 'Ryan' tho'.) And thanks- always good to run into another Ralph Wiggum fan (You are the only person to ever comment on my sig line







it took Ralph Wiggum to do it!)

Suse*
LOL! Yeah I never noticed it before (your sig that is!). Simpsons are so cool!







And yeah I don't mind if people honestly mistake him for Ryan, I'm just gonna be piiiiisssssed if any of my in laws call him that on purpose. Everyone but MIL in the immediate in law family gets one nice warning. MIL doesn't even get that. :LOL


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

I have a friend in CA with a son named Orion Alexander, and his little sister is Emerson Lyra.

My friends who just had a baby in Chicago had Orion Michael picked out for a boy, and Charlotte Marion if it was a girl. It turned out to be a girl







And my friend has been talking about naming a son Orion since I met him when we were 15... so at least HIS parents wont think its odd.

I think its beautiful, stick to your guns!!!


----------



## noodle4u (Jul 19, 2002)

some of the names I considered while preggo:
Willow
Ava
Aspen
Daisy
Freedom
Dharma
Magnolia
Magda
spirit (but then the movie happened)
Emma
Shimmer
Ripple
Molly
hmm, there were more but Im not remembering.


----------



## me n sweetsaeda (May 30, 2003)

My DD's name is Saeda. (Say-dah) We think it is beautiful and fits her very well, but not even our immediate families can remember it. (oh well!) Her middle name is Priscilla, after DH's grandmother.

During my pregnancy I was pretty sure the name just came to me one day, and therefore, I had 'made it up'. When she was a few months old, I did end up finding it in a few places, with Kabbalistic and Anglo-Saxon roots.

She's beautiful just the same, whether we made up her name or not.

Rachel & Saeda 8.4.02


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

I have a cousin named Desay, sounds (from how your spelt the sounding out) like its exactly backwards from your dd's name (which I think is very pretty







) Ok sorry that was totally random but I just had to respond and say that.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

*


----------



## songshirah (May 31, 2003)

My DD is Taryn


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

Is Remy a girl's name or a boy's name in your opinion? What about Aubry, girl's or boy's?

What do you think of this name I made up for a girl: Dellen. Sounds like Helen or Ellen. My DH loves it, my sister hates it, everyone else but her behaves appropriately & keeps what they think of it to themselves, but I need to know if it sounds dumb~ she says it sounds like "delmer"

Recently I have been thinking of using Eden for a girl's name~ any thoughts on that?

Love all the creativity on this thread!

blessings, Maria


----------



## birthinglau (Sep 30, 2002)

maria - I like eden alot, a friend's 5 y.o. dd is named that. she is a firecracker, which I think is funny given that she has a peaceful sounding name.

dellen is interesting, though I wouldn't choose it for my own kids. but that's the great thing about names, there are plenty so it never needs to be boring.

I thought of another unusual name that I personally love: sabine. I first noticed it in that great book griffin and sabine by nick bantock.

-Lau


----------



## kaje62 (Nov 20, 2001)

Inique Names I have heard are:

Zarah
Sosona
Zandra
Rainy
Mountain
Harvey
Pilar


----------



## simcon (Jul 31, 2002)

My dd's middle name is Madli (pronounced Mah-dli)--an Estonian name. Another one I like is Anneli..

more, but nak...


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kaje62_
*Inique Names I have heard are:

Zarah
Sosona
Zandra
Rainy
Mountain
Harvey
Pilar*
I had friends as I was growing up, Zarah and Harvey


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

"Machaiah (ma KIY uh) was a male character in the Bible, but I have heard this name twice for a girl."

I actaully really wanted to name ds this, but we had a waterbirth and ended up naming him Makai. It means "towards the sea" and from what I understand is used more in giving directions, but I still think it is a beautiful name and very fitting to our son.


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

Our dd's name is Tsuneo (pronounced Sue-nee-oh). I also love the name Kezia.


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Spiral woman - I knew a girl named Remy in high school. I worked with a guy named Aubry.

About Dellen - I don't love it - if you and dh do - go for it. If you are not sure but if you are into the DE sound what about Devin? I have heard that a few times.......


----------



## att.un1912 (May 8, 2015)

find more such unusual baby names here


----------



## deenamathew (Jul 25, 2014)

Most unusual picks in the top 1000 U.S. names:grin:.

Alexus
America
Araceli
Bethzy
Braylon
Brooklynn
Damaris
Diamond
Draven
Dulce
Ezequiel
Gauge
Genesis
Hamza
Harmony
Heaven
Isis
Itzel
Jamarion
Jaxson
Jett
Lizeth
Maverick
Messiah
Miracle
Monserrat
Nevaeh
Omarion
Orion
Patience
Phoenix
Precious
Semaj
Serenity
Sincere
Talon
Xander
Xzavier
Yandel


----------



## shoeg8rl (Feb 20, 2015)

SpiralWoman said:


> Is Remy a girl's name or a boy's name in your opinion? What about Aubry, girl's or boy's?
> 
> What do you think of this name I made up for a girl: Dellen. Sounds like Helen or Ellen. My DH loves it, my sister hates it, everyone else but her behaves appropriately & keeps what they think of it to themselves, but I need to know if it sounds dumb~ she says it sounds like "delmer"
> 
> ...


Remy and Aubry are both male names. I think they're both very classic and beautiful. Since you're asking, I don't really like Dellen...I think Helen and Ellen both sound nicer. The d in front just makes it sound harsh and out of place. However, that's just one person's opinion. It your decision. Eden I've heard used on both genders. I'm not sure if it was ever originally assigned to one gender or the other, but it's pretty unisex now. Given that it's a place name, it wouldn't surprise me if it's always been unisex.


----------



## glista (May 14, 2015)

For me these are the unusual names that I heard
Sawyer
Ryder
Quentin 
Willis
Bentley
Wyatt 
Wilson
Paxton
Chase
Myles
miles
Brady
Braden.
Kaden
Kade
Aiden
Cooper


----------



## GrowthSpurt (May 14, 2015)

Met a mom recently who had named her kid Hatcher.

Seriously??


----------



## smithwillsam (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi I am Smith and I am really confused what name should I choose for my 2 months baby boy.Please suggests me some unique baby boy names.Although I have few in my mind like 
Aaric
Arron
Barclay
Caden
But looking for something which is cute, unique and pleasant to hear.


----------



## NathalieM (Oct 22, 2013)

Noala - Irish name pronounced Noola x


----------



## gamerdaddy (May 12, 2016)

Our boy's name is Valentine. Everyone thinks its weird he is a boy with that name.
The funny part is the name Valentine is originally from a man, and is not the classic "girl" type of name.

My family hates it but we love it.


----------



## Mystarlight (Feb 13, 2017)

Nowadays people name their kids the most weird names and combinations of names in the history. I definitely do not approve that.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*historical names*

Can be crazy too, and some on this list like Reed or even Kieran are not unusual in the least, no more so than George or Tim or Michael. What I'm not super fond of are girls with obviously boy names or names that are spelled in a way that makes it difficult to read or spell like Meeschellle or Chimbherlee (just making those up as silly ex.s). If you name your kid something that's going to make it difficult to get a job in the future or will result in a lot of teasing that's not so great either. Kids with odd/unique names will grow into them, if the names aren't too outrageous. I never liked my name because a)it's technically a guy name and b)it's hard to say and spell for nearly everyone I've ever met (from all nationalities and all ages) and I've gotten called by any other name but mine even names I'm pretty sure people are just making up in their heads. The only upside was that where I was growing up no-one else had it so I was like Cher or Prince a one name needed personage. I was never one of the Kellys or Christines or Jennifers.


----------



## AlexBarret (Mar 20, 2017)

Sawyer - is an unusual name??? Really?:grin:


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

In 2003, when this post was started, Sawyer was unusual. Not anymore. 

I've always liked the name Xerxes. Classic, but never used.


----------

